# NecroBones 2008 pics



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I got my display up last night, and posted pics to my site: http://halloween.necrobones.com/2008.html

Setup time was three hours. It gets gradually longer each year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

3 hours? It's takes me 3 hours to even think about setting up

Looks good, I like the green lights in the tree and the jackolantens.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

For spookiness per square foot you tiny yard haunt can't be beat. Your tree turned out great too. Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG I LOVE THAT TREE!!! I want one. That looks like a lotta GreatStuff.

I love what you do to your place every year. The house seems totally not haunt-friendly, but you manage to make it look great every year. And getting better all the time.

And good to see the skelly in his place of honor on the balcony corner. :biggrineton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent use of a small space. That tree cracks me up!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the scarecrow!!! I have wanted one kinda like that for years, but didn't know how to go about it.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks awesome! I also love that tree!:devil:


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

Yeah, the tree worked out pretty well. He's nearly 10 cans of Great Stuff foam over aluminum screen mesh. I intended for him to wrap around the column, and if he were perfectly cylindrical, he'd go about 3/4 of the way around. Well, he warped and distorted quite a bit while working on him, so it didn't work out quite that way. Instead, he just sort of hooks two opposite corners of the column (with a third corner pointed straight into the inside of the face). So the face is done with a piece of fluorescent green poster board inside the tree, which is illuminated mostly by a green floodlamp, but also aided by a CFL blacklight.

The scarecrow was pretty easy, actually, but tested my patience. Paper mache isn't my favorite way to work.  I have detail about him on my site too (Detritus Scarecrow) for those who don't remember him, or didn't notice the page. I still have some pictures somewhere of the early mache stages of the head, which I can probably dig up if someone wants to see them. I can't believe it's been two years already since I made him... yikes 

EDIT:

Haunted Tree:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Your display looks great!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Your display looks amazing! Love that tree!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job, I love the lighting and the skeleton's eyes!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really great!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a lot of spookiness in a small space. Great job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job! I love the tree.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice job NB


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really great  Gets you into the Halloween mood.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the skellie on the balcony and the face. Thanks for telling us how you did it. Great job all around.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks all!

Well, I'm tearing down tonight. But I updated the page with some more pictures.

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2008.html


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Good things do come in small packages. Great work, Necro. :smilekin:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice set up 
great pics
I like the lighting and that tree is way to cool


----------

